# Img Datei in VmWare einbinde



## CodeCrafterCpp (11. Januar 2012)

Hallo,
Ich hab ein kleines Betreibsystem nach einen Tutorial geschrieben. Und jetzt weiß ich nicht wie ich die .img Datei in VMWare einbinde also von der Datei Boote. Würde mich freuen wenn ihr nur kurz Schritt für Schritt das erklären könnte.

PS: Ich hab unter Google nichts gefunden 



mfG 
CodeCrafterCpp


----------



## michaelwengert (19. Januar 2012)

Wenn du die img in eine .iso umwadelst kannst du sie über das Einstellungsmenü einbinden.
Einfach das CD Laufwerk auf Iso-Image setzen


----------



## CodeCrafterCpp (20. Januar 2012)

Erstmal Danke,
Aber ich bekomm die .img nicht zu iso da kommt bei allen Programmen Ungütige Img File oder so vllt. liegt es daran das es ein kleines Betreibsystem ist?


----------

